# Hi.... from Lahore, Pakistan



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi... My name is Kamran and I am from Lahore, Pakistan. Though I am not new to expatforum but very new to Egypt Expat 

I have been working with a leading Inernet Service Provider of Pakistan since 1998 and have a very good solid expereince in running Technical Help Desk .

I would like to know any job prospects in Egypt as I have always been fantasizing Egypt. Having the most beautiful culture in Islamic countries. 

I married 7 years back in 2001 and blessed with very cute twins in 2006. They are now 2 years old.

I hope any Expat will help me out. Thank u.

-Kamran Mahmood
(SNIP)


----------

